# I adopted a pregnant stray -PLEASE HELP



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello, I adopted a stay cat, I took her to the vets to see if she's microchipped and to see how far along within the pregnancy she is and whether she could be spayed. Unfortunatly they said she had roughly two weeks left, so they couldn't even think about spaying her, they also told me she's only ten months old! I'm very worried about her health as she is so young, the vet said many cats young as six months get pregnant and survive, he said with care and attention she should be ok. I would just like some reassurance on what to expect with this pregnant cat now called Mrs flossy, she is lovely but she is very rather small. Any advice (no negative comments please)
Additionally, I have had her for a week now, so she could go into labor at anytime but suddenly she has gone aggressive towards my other cats, does pregnancy make them more aggressive due to the hormones!
Thanks you


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Good on you for adopting her!
She is so young, poor girl
I think different cats do different things when pregnant.
Also, make a box for her which has high enough sides so the kittens can't get out and line it with blankets and towels which can be easily washed because birth gets messy Or you could also use a dog crate.
She will start to arrange the box so it suits her and she should (hopefully) go into it when shes ready to give birth!
Keep your eyes peeled for a birth plug too- which comes out when she is about to start giving birth.
Get your normal vets and our out of hours vets phone numbers handy in case anything goes wrong.
I'm sure more experienced breeders will give you some more detailed info shortly

Can we see some pics of Mrs Flossy


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

This is a very good page:

feline parturition

Also if you don't have a set of scales that weigh to the nearest gram, now is the time to get a set - mine are kitchen scales and I use them as such, except when I use them to weigh kittens. If they are gaining 10g most days, or more, all is well.

She needs her own room to have her kittens in and rear them, at least for the first few weeks. Most mother cats are very defensive of their kittens and will attack other cats.


----------



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

hello, thank you very much for the information. Ive never been through a cat giving birth so I hope all will be ok but in the meantime I will do as much research as I can. I will get pictures up of her when im home from work xx


----------



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> This is a very good page:
> 
> feline parturition
> 
> ...


she does have her own room and I keep the kittens out of there but whenever she comes down she attacks the kitten. my mum is going to lend me her scales! do you know when I can get the mother spayed after her kittens also, apparently I cant spay the kittens until there 6 months old and I plan to give them away to loving home before then so Im a bit worried. would have preferred to have the kittens neutured x


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

KittyMadnessAtMay said:


> she does have her own room and I keep the kittens out of there but whenever she comes down she attacks the kitten. my mum is going to lend me her scales! do you know when I can get the mother spayed after her kittens also, apparently I cant spay the kittens until there 6 months old and I plan to give them away to loving home before then so Im a bit worried. would have preferred to have the kittens neutured x


Mommy cat can be spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned and as for spaying the kittens some vets do early neutering its wise to phone up your vets and have a chat.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I've never had to wait until 6 months to get a cat neutered. If your vet is adament ring round and see who will do them earlier.

Also don't give them away. They will cost you a lot of money in food and vet bills (they need worming and vaccinating, fingers crossed nothing more) and you deserve some of that back.

When the mother can be neutered varies a bit by vet - again ring round.

And since she attacks your other cats keep them apart.


----------



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Mommy cat can be spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned and as for spaying the kittens some vets do early neutering its wise to phone up your vets and have a chat.


ok thank you; I will be getting her spayed as soon as possible  I will talk later thank you


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

No advice sorry...never been through it before...but welcome and good luck...there are a lot of experienced people on here so don't panic xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Some girls can get moody when pregnant, also being a stray she should be quarantined from your residents until tested clear of FIV and FeLV - which is done 12 weeks after the last possible point of infection. 

OS gave you a good link to read, be sure to feed her good quality kitten food, wet food and raw if she'll eat it. 

10 months is very young and there is a chance she'll not know what to do.

Do look around for a vet that will early neuter, there was a link somewhere that hopefully someone in the UK will post of clinics who do it - assuming that's where you are.
Far easier to take mum and the kittens in at 10-12 weeks and get them done before adoption to ensure the cycle is stopped, if you can find a vet willing.


----------



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> I've never had to wait until 6 months to get a cat neutered. If your vet is adament ring round and see who will do them earlier.
> 
> Also don't give them away. They will cost you a lot of money in food and vet bills (they need worming and vaccinating, fingers crossed nothing more) and you deserve some of that back.
> 
> ...


Hello and I wont be giving them away free but Im very unsure on what price to say as I do not agree with making profit on breeding kittens. Yeah my vets said a few weeks after their birth. thank you for you help


----------



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> I've never had to wait until 6 months to get a cat neutered. If your vet is adament ring round and see who will do them earlier.
> 
> Also don't give them away. They will cost you a lot of money in food and vet bills (they need worming and vaccinating, fingers crossed nothing more) and you deserve some of that back.
> 
> ...


Orignally I rang concerning whether I could have my male kittens spayed at 15 weeks and they said no as the youngest they will do is 5 months. There is another vets in my area, I will have to ring there!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah 5 months is my vet aswell.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

At minimum charge the costs of worming, vaccinating, microchipping and neutering - or whatever vet work you've done. 

Don't worry about profit, there won't be any (which is why many registered breeders work full time )
Perhaps look into the going rate of kittens in your area.
Here moggies with all vet work (chipped, neutered, fully vaccinated, wormed/de-flead) are $120-$160 from a rescue. 

Some vets will give those same lower rates to people who've taken in a pregnant stray. The vet work for a private person would be at least double.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Has she got a quite and secure place where she can have her babies?


----------



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

Only managed to get one picture of her as she is very uncomfortable in this moment ): Wish I could help her


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Poor thing she looks uncomfortable but she beautiful. Well done for taking her in. You will get a lot of help and advice from the breeders and rescuers on here so dont be afraid to ask even the silliest question.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw poor girl shes exactly the same as tiger my girl.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

She looks the same as my sophie 2. She's lovley


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Find an Early Neutering Vet look here to find an early neutering vets. If you explain she is a stray they are more likely top do them as ferals.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

KittyMadnessAtMay said:


> Hello and I wont be giving them away free but Im very unsure on what price to say as I do not agree with making profit on breeding kittens. Yeah my vets said a few weeks after their birth. thank you for you help


If you counted the time as well as food and vet costs you will spend at even a very nominal sum there is no way you would make a profit even at £350 per kitten! I worked out how much the last litter I fostered cost in food, litter, worming and vet costs and it was about £500.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

spid said:


> Find an Early Neutering Vet look here to find an early neutering vets. If you explain she is a stray they are more likely top do them as ferals.


just out of curiosity i took a look at this link. mine are all spayed/neutered already. in my area there is a vet willing to spay/neuter at 2 months. that seems very young to me. has anyone had any experience of having kittens done at this age?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

cats galore said:


> just out of curiosity i took a look at this link. mine are all spayed/neutered already. in my area there is a vet willing to spay/neuter at 2 months. that seems very young to me. has anyone had any experience of having kittens done at this age?


Wow that seems a bit too young sorry CG i have no experience mine wont do it till there 5 months.


----------



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> If you counted the time as well as food and vet costs you will spend at even a very nominal sum there is no way you would make a profit even at £350 per kitten! I worked out how much the last litter I fostered cost in food, litter, worming and vet costs and it was about £500.


Thank you, Ive decided 50 pounds is a fair enough price! what do you think


----------



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Wow that seems a bit too young sorry CG i have no experience mine wont do it till there 5 months.


I just found one in my area who do it at 3 months


----------



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry to keep posting but I would just like to know if I kept one kitten would thr mother run her away. My mums cat had kittens and she kept one and they were fine but I heard that the mums will try and run them away.


----------



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Wow that seems a bit too young sorry CG i have no experience mine wont do it till there 5 months.


I dont know whether getting the kittend neutured so young. I was thinking maybe making the owners to be sign a contract that they will spay the kittens


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I think if your keeping one kitten the mom will be fine. Lets just hope all her kittens are healthy and mommy has a safe delivery.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It really depends on the mother and which kitten you keep. 20 years ago I kept one, and as soon as his brother left that was it - shutters firmly down on the milk bar and although 13 weeks and well-grown he was bemused. Thankfully her brother - Uncle Sooty - had taken to him. Had I kept the favourite (didn't know he was at the time) I imagine she would still have been mothering him months later.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

My last litter was neutered at 13 weeks - recovery was amazing, you would never have known they had had an operation - if you can do it I would seriously recommend it - how many moggy owners would accept being asked to sign a contract to say they will neuter and how many would actually follow through? It's hard getting ped owners to do so.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

If you can get them done at 3 months then i would say it should be okay.


----------



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> I think if your keeping one kitten the mom will be fine. Lets just hope all her kittens are healthy and mommy has a safe delivery.


Im not definate that I am keeping one but if I do decide thank you for the advice. I also hopr she will be ok, im very worried about her as she doesnt really look pregnant, I wouldnt have though she was pregnant if it wasnt the pinking of the nipples. the vets seem to believe she will be ok though


----------



## KittyMadnessAtMay (Apr 4, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> If you can get them done at 3 months then i would say it should be okay.


Ok I will get them neutured, thank you


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> Wow that seems a bit too young sorry CG i have no experience mine wont do it till there 5 months.


It's about weight, not age so long as they weigh 1kg they can be done

Shelters routinely desex at 8 weeks, I get mine done at 10 weeks. Instant recovery and stitches are out before they go home.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm getting Mrs K's kittens done at 3 months, have to go to a different vets though as my usual is a minimum of 4 months. One R.S.P.C.A clinic will do feral cats at 2 months as well.

As far as the price, planning just to try and cover neutering and vaccination costs, even just in part. So will work that out nearer the time, also putting together a kitten pack for the owners to take home with their kitten. I'm most concerned about the homes they go to, but I'll freak out about that nearer the time.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

cats galore said:


> just out of curiosity i took a look at this link. mine are all spayed/neutered already. in my area there is a vet willing to spay/neuter at 2 months. that seems very young to me. has anyone had any experience of having kittens done at this age?


Seb was neutered at 10 weeks by the vet of the rescue, he came home at 11 weeks old, the rescue said he was fine afterwards 

My own vet will neuter between 5-6 months old. If Seb hadn't already been neutered I would have researched for one that did it early.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

£50 is reasonable for a kitten that's had a good upbringing and first jabs. If somebody is prepared to pay that for one there's a good chance it will be a good home.

Well done for rescuing this pregnant cat. Too many about lately which is sad.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Kittens where i stay are £40 to £70 depending on jabs, flea treatment etc


----------

